
How Did They Make TV Graphics in the 80s and 90s? Meet the Quantel Paintbox - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcifHi2SE-0
======
DrKyoushu
I grew up in the town where Quantel was headquartered. They brought one of
their workstations in for kids to use, this was probably around 92/93\. I
remember being blown away by how fast and responsive it was.

